# Surveillance vs Screening colonoscopy



## Deadpd (Dec 31, 2007)

Can anyone tell me the difference between the two?  And would you bill the surveillance with only the hx of what they have, eg polyps.  Or would you bill with a V76.51 screening code first then the hx e.g. v12.72.  If anyone could help me out with this, that would be great!


----------



## scorrado (Dec 31, 2007)

If the patient has a history of colon polyps I always bill the V1272. That is the reason they are coming in for the colonoscopy. It also explains to the insurance company why the patient may be coming in sooner than normal to have their colonoscopy (2 years, 5 years, etc). I only bill the V7651 if the patient is having no signs, symptoms or personal or family history of polyps or colon cancer. Hope this helps!  Have a Happy and Save New Year!


----------



## elenax (Jan 2, 2008)

*Cpt V76.51*

I agree with SCORRADO comment.  I also bill V76.51 when there is no other diagnosis that would apply.


----------



## KimmHall (Jan 2, 2008)

*Colonoscopy*

Always code the v12.72 first it is the most accurate description for survelliance as it establishes the medical necessity by indicating the patients risk. The screening dx (v76.51) is used when there are no signs or symptoms related and it is age appropriate, etc. If the procedure is being performed as survelliance then the v12.72 (or whatever the personal hx may be) is most accurate.  

Happy New year


----------

